# Crappy New Year!



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

Your results may vary. Happy New Year Tammers. I thought that since i was having bad night i'd create a tree house for anyone else wrestling with the dropping ball.

i'd rather be between the mewling thighs of some ravenous divorcee but alas i'm home alone in stately Orpheus manor under the slow narcolepsy of pharmacology and alcohol in an attempt transition into 2013 with less anxiety.

So, hi. Everything's fine here. How are you?


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

sleepy depressed all day. yoga didn't put a dent in it. jacked my blood sugar around a couple of times but it's a momentary lucidity. i'm hoping i grow tired again and give up the ghost on the day at last. but not yet. still 3.5 hours til next year in my time zone.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

Orpheus said:


> Your results may vary. Happy New Year Tammers. I thought that since i was having bad night i'd create a tree house for anyone else wrestling with the dropping ball.
> 
> i'd rather be between the mewling thighs of some ravenous divorcee but alas i'm home alone in stately Orpheus manor under the slow narcolepsy of pharmacology and alcohol in an attempt transition into 2013 with less anxiety.
> 
> So, hi. Everything's fine here. How are you?


Pissed (drunk not angry)
My transition has been good - 2012 is OVER, 2013 is bound to be better
Be optimistic
What could possibly go wrong


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

Dolly, you're the type of lass that i'd like to meet for drinks at 10am some day.


----------



## dzd&confused (Nov 27, 2012)

Orpheus said:


> slow narcolepsy of pharmacology and alcohol in an attempt transition into 2013 with less anxiety.


Nuff said!!

Though I'd prefer the thighs!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

ah 10am - when the lightweights have gone to bed and the hardcore are the only ones left standing


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

the witching hour, dolly.


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

if this thread isn't littered with 2am [in your time zone] camera phone boy short nip slip shots and copious TAM bans then i shall feel somewhat let down with the magnitude of debauchery amongst the post-forlorn community.


----------



## firedog1 (Sep 17, 2012)

Wife asked me to go to a party with our friends.She said, just don't act weird! Our daughter is going to be there and she knows we are having problems. I told her I would NOT be going. I have no reason to be celebrating since she had her EA. I hope to be asleep at midnight but, I doubt it. Haven't slept all night in the 5 months since I found out. She asked me what she should tell them about why I was not going to be there. I told her to make up some lie, she is so good at that! For some reason that hurt her feelings.


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

belly on up to the bar, Firedog1. 

What's your story? you guys still together and working on things or what?


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

ah wives. so soft and adorable and precious. and so capable of grand evil.


----------



## N8vee (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm playing trains with my son.

This is actually more fun than last year....don't even remember what I did, but I'm sure it was the same ole same ole....

I'll actually remember this one 

The only part that sucks is that my son will remind me that mom is on a trip visiting her new friend in Cali, while were in Wisconsin, shoveling and the likes...

Oh well, I highly doubt 2013 could be any worse than 2012 was


----------



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

The girls and I are watching Net Flicks and eating popcorn. I am praying for a better year... I am going to the doctor on Wed and asking for some sleeping bills or something.. I need some help. I have been praying to God for some direction in my life and helping me let go...I know in my heart I am still holding our hope for my marriage,,, I would love to be able to let go and move on but I am scared...


----------



## Luonnotar (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm watching very bad movies and waiting for midnight. Would love to have a drink, but I have to pick my daughter up after midnight from a party and must stay sober.
First New Years alone in nearly 30 years. 
2013 will be much better!


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

I mis-timed my Homeland marathon and ended late afternoon. So when the world blew up, i still had all evening to deal with. 

What are you watching Luonnotar and Lee1?


----------



## Luonnotar (Aug 2, 2012)

The Client. A John Grisham novel turned into a bad movie. But doesn't seem to be anything else on.


----------



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

Flicka 3 

Girl ages 7 and 4
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

wow. you two know how to party!

Luo, Michael Clayton is a pretty good lawyer movie if you've got to watch one. Lee, I've got nothing.


----------



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

Yea I know
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

Can't you at least go National Velvet or The Black Stallion?


----------



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

4 and 7 and they are not fighting
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Luonnotar (Aug 2, 2012)

and not fighting is priceless


----------



## lostinspaces (Oct 22, 2012)

Hey a Orph,

I'm home already too. All I have to say is F 2012. 

2013 has to be better because it sure couldn't be any worse!

Happy new year Tammers!

-


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

lostinspaces said:


> F 2012.
> -


and the award for Humanitarian of the Year goes to... lostinspaces!

thank you from saving me from the pony movie epigraph to an already bad year.


----------



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

Luonnotar said:


> and not fighting is priceless


Totally Agree!


----------



## Luonnotar (Aug 2, 2012)

At least they keep interrupting my movie to show me trailers for Chainsaw Massacre 3D


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

i don't get it. it's a remake of the already re-maked (?) TCSM?


----------



## Luonnotar (Aug 2, 2012)

Apparently it's several years later and in 3D. Comes out in a few days.


----------



## N8vee (Nov 4, 2012)

I know you didn't ask me, but I'm watching Jake and the Neverland Pirates! YO HO HO!!!!


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

oh... well, if it's in 3D then it's ok. ::shudder:: The last good American horror movie i saw was Cabin Fever. Everything since then has been overseas.


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

Looks like there was a good reason i didn't, N8vee.


----------



## Luonnotar (Aug 2, 2012)

Hmmm. Don't think I've seen Cabin Fever. Gonna have to look for that one. Watched The Cabin in the Woods yesterday. Not too bad.


----------



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

N8vee said:


> I know you didn't ask me, but I'm watching Jake and the Neverland Pirates! YO HO HO!!!!


I need some fairy dust to fly away please


----------



## Luonnotar (Aug 2, 2012)

No fairy dust, but I do have two bottles of Hot Damn. Should make you feel like you can fly.


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

Cabin in the Woods was a lot of fun but a bit farcical to be a real horror movie. Lots of fun though. My favorite part might have been the first 30 mins where they just bend convention and ride it.


----------



## Luonnotar (Aug 2, 2012)

Definitely farcical. But I got a kick out of all the monsters exiting the elevators.


----------



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

Luonnotar said:


> No fairy dust, but I do have two bottles of Hot Damn. Should make you feel like you can fly.


Love Hot Damn


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

ok. What's Hot Damn?


----------



## Luonnotar (Aug 2, 2012)

Can't stand the stuff. Only like dry red wine and really dark beer. Never developed a taste for any liquor. These are leftovers from my STBXH.


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

Luon, have you seen Rec and Martyrs?


----------



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

It would only take 2 shots and I would be giggling...Does not take much for me. I dont really drink


----------



## Luonnotar (Aug 2, 2012)

Orpheus said:


> ok. What's Hot Damn?


Some sort of liqueur. Use it to make some Oatmeal Cookie drink with two kinds of schnapps and Irish Cream.


----------



## Luonnotar (Aug 2, 2012)

Orpheus said:


> Luon, have you seen Rec and Martyrs?


That a movie? Doesn't sound familiar.:scratchhead:


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

sounds very fratty.


----------



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

Luonnotar said:


> Some sort of liqueur. Use it to make some Oatmeal Cookie drink with two kinds of schnapps and Irish Cream.



Tastes like HOT CINNAMON


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

Rec is a spanish movie that was so popular that they made an american version. the original is better. Martyrs is pretty hardcore and French (i think) but definitely in the realm of "what did i just watch" and steal your breathe away sort of movie.


----------



## Luonnotar (Aug 2, 2012)

Hmmm. All the Frat boys I knew went for cheap beer.


----------



## Luonnotar (Aug 2, 2012)

Added them both to my movies to find list. Always looking for good horror movies to watch.


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

lee101981 said:


> Tastes like HOT CINNAMON


guess i just like my booze to mostly taste like booze. unless it's jammed in a native fruit and served to me by island girls. otherwise, simple and clean served neat in low warm light in an adult atmosphere where eye contact can burn.


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

If you haven't seen it already, check out Pan's Labyrinth which is sort of a cross between Lord of the Rings and a horror movie.


----------



## Luonnotar (Aug 2, 2012)

I prefer cold beer in front of the fire (since the ground is covered with snow at the moment) with a bowl of chips.


----------



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

Texas here and no snow


----------



## mama2five (Dec 29, 2012)

Im at home with my kids 6,5,3 & 10 wks..watching Rockin Eve and ironically Justin Bieber just performed and I quote "as long as you love me we can be hungry,we can be homeless, we can be broke" at least i think thats what he said lol. I want to contact my H but why bother!? Ill jus fake this smile and wallow in my misery.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Luonnotar (Aug 2, 2012)

Wallow with us!


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

Because if there's anyone that knows about pain, it's Justin Bieber. Might have to be my new Avatar.


----------



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

mama2five said:


> im at home with my kids 6,5,3 & 10 wks..watching rockin eve and ironically justin bieber just performed and i quote "as long as you love me we can be hungry,we can be homeless, we can be broke" at least i think thats what he said lol. I want to contact my h but why bother!? Ill jus fake this smile and wallow in my misery.
> _posted via mobile device_




i am right there with you...fake it till you make it...


----------



## Luonnotar (Aug 2, 2012)

Lovely. Because the Biebs is just so attractive. (not)


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

c'mon... you like horror. prissy little f*ck is like the antichrist.


----------



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

luonnotar said:


> lovely. Because the biebs is just so attractive. (not)


we have the movie... The girls like it when he tosses his hair.


----------



## Luonnotar (Aug 2, 2012)

Orpheus said:


> c'mon... you like horror. prissy little f*ck is like the antichrist.


So I should just imagine him in the starring role of Omen? Or is he Rosemary's Baby?


----------



## Luonnotar (Aug 2, 2012)

My daughter is in teenage revolt. She wants me to marry Chriss Angel or someone else extreme when my divorce is final.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Orpheus said:


> if this thread isn't littered with 2am [in your time zone] camera phone boy short nip slip shots and copious TAM bans then i shall feel somewhat let down with the magnitude of debauchery amongst the post-forlorn community.



I admire your wordsmithing powers while under the influence.


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

you have NO IDEA, pixiepants. i was just waiting until i summonsed up the vixens from your thread to slowly uncoil the prospect of late night duck lip photos.


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

Luonnotar said:


> My daughter is in teenage revolt. She wants me to marry Chriss Angel or someone else extreme when my divorce is final.


Chriss Angel?

and you make fun of me for wanting Bieber as my talisman?


----------



## mama2five (Dec 29, 2012)

Luonnotar said:


> My daughter is in teenage revolt. She wants me to marry Chriss Angel or someone else extreme when my divorce is final.[/QU oh to be a kid again! Not have to deal with reality.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Luonnotar (Aug 2, 2012)

Orpheus said:


> Chriss Angel?
> 
> and you make fun of me for wanting Bieber as my talisman?


I didn't say *I* wanted to marry him. I just want to dye my hair teal.


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

well, the 80s ARE coming back...


----------



## Luonnotar (Aug 2, 2012)

Yes they are. You can now buy those leg warmers again.


----------



## mama2five (Dec 29, 2012)

My daughters love bieber...i cant stand his bright shoes...and yes ill wallow right here. At least with fake smiles my cheeks dont hurt.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

mama2five said:


> Im at home with my kids 6,5,3 & 10 wks..watching Rockin Eve and ironically Justin Bieber just performed and I quote "as long as you love me we can be hungry,we can be homeless, we can be broke" at least i think thats what he said lol. I want to contact my H but why bother!? Ill jus fake this smile and wallow in my misery.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Thank you, thank you, thank you!!! I will find a clip of this online and threaten the two 10 year old boys in my living room that I WILL play it if they don't stop with the fart jokes and burping. Oh. My. God.

I am hiding out in my kitchen with the laptop, trying to ignore them.

Happy Fvcking New Year.


----------



## mama2five (Dec 29, 2012)

Teal? Why not- new year new look. Lol 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Luonnotar (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm not sure I've ever actually heard a Bieber song. My daughter listens to either Japanese music or odd things like the Dresden Dolls. And my son likes country.


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

i'm sorry. what was that we were saying about leg warmers? ::le sigh::


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Orpheus said:


> you have NO IDEA, pixiepants. i was just waiting until i summonsed up the vixens from your thread to slowly uncoil the prospect of late night duck lip photos.


You already got one today. Didn't you see the special HNY wish from Chinless? Not quite duck lips, but topless.  those (previously) in the know would confirm that he was probably wearing boy shorts at the time.


----------



## N8vee (Nov 4, 2012)

reminds me of hot tub time machine

leg warmers that is....


----------



## mama2five (Dec 29, 2012)

Boys will be boys haha. My daughters are singing justin bieber songs..i want to hide in my room! [email protected]&k this year! Bring on 2013
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Luonnotar (Aug 2, 2012)

Orpheus said:


> i'm sorry. what was that we were saying about leg warmers? ::le sigh::


They're selling them in stores again. Along with those off the shoulder Flashdance shirts. Never liked the leg warmers. Seem so silly. Keep your boots warm? Really?


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

they do a lovely job of highlighting the fleshy part of the upper thigh and drawing the eye away from the unseemly ankles...


----------



## Luonnotar (Aug 2, 2012)

Hmm. Maybe I should get a pair. My legs are in pretty good shape after discovering cycling. 
But then I'd have to get a pair of boots, and then where would I be?


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

angelpixie said:


> You already got one today.


you can not jibe at me with the smarmy boudoir shots of your ex-ish.

5 mins in a well-lit bathroom, AP and your duck lips could be the thing of TAM history. Pout. Purse. Picture.


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

Luonnotar said:


> after discovering cycling.


Shut your dirty 2012 mouth!!!! What type of riding do you do????


----------



## Luonnotar (Aug 2, 2012)

I just ride. Have a crappy bought-at-walmart bike and got up to 15 miles a day. Then the snow came, so I got a trainer for my (crappy) bike and I'm doing an hour a day.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Orpheus said:


> c'mon... you like horror. prissy little f*ck is like the antichrist.


DS will not say his name without over-the-top gagging noises as accompaniment. He literally screams in agony if he hears a mere snippet of a JB song.


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

you know, ap, of all the thread trolling i thought you'd highlight the mewling thighs segment of the patter. you must still be all bucked up from earlier.


----------



## Luonnotar (Aug 2, 2012)

She's still in Bieber shock. He kills brain cells.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Oh was that referring to my thighs?


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

Luonnotar said:


> I just ride. Have a crappy bought-at-walmart bike and got up to 15 miles a day. Then the snow came, so I got a trainer for my (crappy) bike and I'm doing an hour a day.


probably paid more for the trainer than the bike. 

are you watching vids or just spinning? some of the video programs are quite good. i get my ass kicked watching tv on the bike more than i do on my big mileage days.


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

angelpixie said:


> Oh was that referring to my thighs?


all divorcee-kind. but then i wasn't specifically referring to chinless's duck lips. why coy now?


----------



## Luonnotar (Aug 2, 2012)

Orpheus said:


> probably paid more for the trainer than the bike.
> 
> are you watching vids or just spinning? some of the video programs are quite good. i get my ass kicked watching tv on the bike more than i do on my big mileage days.


I paid more for toe clips than I did for the bike lol. Plan to get a decent bike this spring.

I do watch videos. Worked my way through Game of Thrones and Fringe while riding. Now watching Haven.


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

Luon, buy used. you get about x3 more bike used than you do new for your money. Also, if you get serious about it... the first bike is never exactly the one you want to put serious miles into. And if you don't pay retail for it to begin with... the more the merrier.

by vids, i meant like the spinning training videos.


----------



## Luonnotar (Aug 2, 2012)

Orpheus said:


> Luon, buy used. you get about x3 more bike used than you do new for your money. Also, if you get serious about it... the first bike is never exactly the one you want to put serious miles into. And if you don't pay retail for it to begin with... the more the merrier.
> 
> by vids, i meant like the spinning training videos.


Didn't know they made spinning training videos. What are they? Boot camp drill instructors yelling "faster!"???


----------



## Luonnotar (Aug 2, 2012)

Ugh. Son just came in depressed. Wants to know how to make friends. Like *I* know.


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

kind of. some of them have fake views of famous races, like you're there. some are just scenic. some show a bunch of people on spinners while a coach walks you through bursts of difficulty. Really helpful and hard. Carmichael Training Systems is one of them. There's another one i like but can't remember the name at the moment.


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

oh, and i wanted to take this moment to let you all know that Kanye is having my baby in 2013. We'd like to be known as Orphye to the media.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

:rofl: You are so fvcking drunk.


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

Can a lip-synched octogenarian like Carmen Elektra still be considered a "sexpot"?


----------



## Luonnotar (Aug 2, 2012)

got about 45 minutes to midnight. Then this year is OVER!


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

clearly, you're on EST too. here's to the final 45!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

2013 is already here for us Aussie folk 

B-tch of a morning getting up for work however


----------



## Luonnotar (Aug 2, 2012)

Yawn. Stupid TV show is telling me to read 50 Shades of Grey.


----------



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

50 shades was great read it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

I was going to ask if everything was better, RandomDude, because of 2013. But it would have to be because it's already Australia. The home of better.


----------



## Luonnotar (Aug 2, 2012)

Orpheus said:


> I was going to ask if everything was better, RandomDude, because of 2013. But it would have to be because it's already Australia. The home of better.


Gotta agree. Always wanted to go to Australia. One of these days I'll make it there!


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

Carmen Electra is Simon Cowell's new beard. You know he has all his ex girlfriends come and party on his yacht with his latest bird. Not weird at all Simon. We believe you. Honest.
Oh yea


----------



## Luonnotar (Aug 2, 2012)

lee101981 said:


> 50 shades was great read it
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Think so? Maybe I will read it.


----------



## Luonnotar (Aug 2, 2012)

Ugh. Now they're showing singers throwing up on stage.
Why??????


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

i'd totes forgotten that Carmen was on the hook for Cowell's friend. they stuffed her in to some spandex superhero spanks in nyc for a really atrocious hit single they're pushing.

thank you for the tea tax and simon cowell. f*cking British.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

lee101981 said:


> 50 shades was great read it
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Meh. BTDT.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

50 shades is really badly written
I'm sorry
REALLY bad


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

Dollystanford said:


> 50 shades is really badly written
> I'm sorry
> REALLY bad


you know it's vampire porn, right?


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Orpheus said:


> i'd totes forgotten that Carmen was on the hook for Cowell's friend. they stuffed her in to some spandex superhero spanks in nyc for a really atrocious hit single they're pushing.
> 
> thank you for the tea tax and simon cowell. f*cking British.


Ummm. You might have lost your drinking date with Dolly.


----------



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

Yes!!! read all 3 books in a month!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Luonnotar (Aug 2, 2012)

Orpheus said:


> you know it's vampire porn, right?


No, that's Ann Rice.
50 shades is S&M.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

Apparently her husband proof-read it. I'd be like 'nothing to do with me guys, sorry, I've never even heard of her!'

Hey we gave you Piers Morgan too - another massive wanker

Now we just have to send David Cameron over and my life will be complete


----------



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

I enjoyed them !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

i don't drink with anyone that can't take a few on the chin, pixiepants.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

it's not REAL vampire - she's a f*cking Twilight fan fiction writer

I mean..... :wtf:


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

50 Shades started as "Twilight" fan fiction porn. Kept the "Edward" and dropped the other names to sell it to the masses.


----------



## Luonnotar (Aug 2, 2012)

Dollystanford said:


> it's not REAL vampire - she's a f*cking Twilight fan fiction writer
> 
> I mean..... :wtf:


Ann Rice?


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

Anne Rice is a proper writer


----------



## Luonnotar (Aug 2, 2012)

Orpheus said:


> 50 Shades started as "Twilight" fan fiction porn. Kept the "Edward" and dropped the other names to sell it to the masses.


Ugh. Twilight. Awful series. Couldn't finish it. And I've been know to read cereal boxes when there was nothing else around.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

Although if they cast Fassdong as the lead character I *may* go to see it

For research purposes


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

There is nothing you can do that we can't have Madonna undo. If it gets really bad we can always export Gwen Paltrow circa Sliding Doors to totally roger your surviving culture.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Dollystanford said:


> it's not REAL vampire - she's a f*cking Twilight fan fiction writer
> 
> I mean..... :wtf:





Orpheus said:


> 50 Shades started as "Twilight" fan fiction porn. Kept the "Edward" and dropped the other names to sell it to the masses.



Derivative of a derivative. Marketing genius, but that's about it.


----------



## Luonnotar (Aug 2, 2012)

Lovely. Fifty Shades is outselling Harry Potter.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

ah Madge
I was particularly fond of her flat cap and tweed phase when she tried to be all British upper class. You can't hide the Detroit hooker babes, not from us. We can sniff an outsider from a mile away. Don't get me started on Gwynnie and her massive jaw/miserable husband


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

i might un-cure polio if we could just get rid of auto-tune. it's not even music anymore... it's just human musak.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

angelpixie said:


> Derivative of a derivative. Marketing genius, but that's about it.


D made me watch the first three Twilights after I sat through the fourth one totally incredulous, looking at my watch and rolling my eyes. She said 'mum you just won't get it unless you do'

oh yea? I get it. I get it GOOD.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Ahhhhh, at last. Kinder are in their sleeping bags watching the movie I vowed to put on nearly an hour ago. 

Time for me to enjoy an adult libation. And I will.


----------



## Luonnotar (Aug 2, 2012)

angelpixie said:


> Ahhhhh, at last. Kinder are in their sleeping bags watching the movie I vowed to put on nearly an hour ago.
> 
> Time for me to enjoy an adult libation. And I will.


Enjoy one for me, too. I still have 12 minutes to midnight then have to pick up my daughter.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

tell me tell me what are you watching


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Dollystanford said:


> D made me watch the first three Twilights after I sat through the fourth one totally incredulous, looking at my watch and rolling my eyes. She said 'mum you just won't get it unless you do'
> 
> oh yea? I get it. I get it GOOD.



Hopefully, you weren't left feeling like you'd failed as a parent.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Luonnotar said:


> Enjoy one for me, too. I still have 12 minutes to midnight then have to pick up my daughter.



I will -- just for you.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

considering I took five other teenage girls who all CRIED (D did not cry thank f*ck), I actually felt quite smug


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Dollystanford said:


> tell me tell me what are you watching


I'm watching TAM, lol, they're watching Pirates. I know you're not a W&G fan, but DS is. The Brick either has seen or owns everything, so whatever we chose was new to DS only. Whatevs. After the way this night has gone, I'm all for DS at this point.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

oh it's fine I appear to be the only person in Britain who doesn't love W&G


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

thank god. i was beginning to think that W&G was mandatory with you people. Dolly, how do you feel about duck lip pics?


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

I love the duckface (in an ironic sense obviously)
I even did my own for my album 
I should have done *pistol fingers* too


----------



## Luonnotar (Aug 2, 2012)

two minutes left in this year. And when did the countdown get so tacky?


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

wtf... 2 mins left in 2012 and i'm just now getting up on your duckface pics!!!!


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

hey Crappy New Year (to some of you)
the fact that you are in the same country and have different time zones is crazy sh*t


----------



## Luonnotar (Aug 2, 2012)

Happy 2013 all y'all!


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Dolly -- that is the biggest reason for me to celebrate today. Ol' pistol fingers pic for the posOW (read poe-SOW) did nothing but make me laugh today. When we ran into them in town, in their matching outfits and matching Canons, I started to feel a little twinge. 







Then I recalled 'pistol fingers' and I laughed and laughed. Feels good!! Getting rid of that pox in 2013.

*AP 2.0*


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

ah. 2013. i'm home alone. and she's in somebody's loving arms.

it wasn't clear to me why this was sucking harder than Xmas until just now. No Nora Ephron moment for me.


----------



## Luonnotar (Aug 2, 2012)

Dollystanford said:


> hey Crappy New Year (to some of you)
> the fact that you are in the same country and have different time zones is crazy sh*t


that's nothing, we have some states that have different time zones. And some states that have daylight savings in part and not in others. So they're the same time part of the year, and different at others.

We Americans are nothing if not crazy.


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

Happy Sucktober.


----------



## Luonnotar (Aug 2, 2012)

Orpheus said:


> ah. 2013. i'm home alone. and she's in somebody's loving arms.
> 
> it wasn't clear to me why this was sucking harder than Xmas until just now. No Nora Ephron moment for me.


I had a MUCH harder time with this than Xmas too. And the fact that he's off with her is just the cherry on the top.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

oh guys

Tosspot moved his 'soulmate' in a nanosecond after we split up! I'm in bed in my old bedroom at my parents house. Come on - it's funny!


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Sucktober is over, sweetie. 

2013 is what you make it. Start it off by not making yourself unhappy.


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

NYE wasn't even a thing with us. Xmas was a time... not a moment. So the swath of xmas wasn't fun. But the countdown tonight was jacking my sh!t up all day.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

Luonnotar said:


> that's nothing, we have some states that have different time zones. And some states that have daylight savings in part and not in others. So they're the same time part of the year, and different at others.
> 
> We Americans are nothing if not crazy.


Hey I love my American buddies, you guys rock the most and at least you aren't FRENCH


----------



## Luonnotar (Aug 2, 2012)

angelpixie said:


> Sucktober is over, sweetie.
> 
> 2013 is what you make it. Start it off by not making yourself unhappy.


Not unhappy. Got all of you to keep me company through my first New Year's eve alone. 
Wouldn't have made it through with out you!


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

would have been a lot worse for me if i wasn't glued to the banter here.

i have been trying to not think about what 1k per plate Wall Street lawyer soiree she's probably at before spending the night on her back under the weight of financial mogul duress. 

i've had some more revelations in the past few days that have cast more doubt on the final year of our relationship. nothing definite but more murk leading up to the end. 

in any event... i prefaced this whole thing with my being a dark cloud.


----------



## Luonnotar (Aug 2, 2012)

every cloud has a silver lining. Just gotta find yours?


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

Sounds like a ghastly evening full of braying wankers to me


----------



## Luonnotar (Aug 2, 2012)

British slang sounds so much cooler. Think I'm gonna start using wankers.


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3p-kI3MmBoc


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

Dollystanford said:


> Sounds like a ghastly evening full of braying wankers to me


i don't say it like it's a good thing. more to underscore how alien it is and how far away it is.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

NO NO NO FVCKING NO I AM NOT LISTENING TO THAT SONG

I do not want to end up in a puddle on the floor.
I thought you were my friend, O. Low blow.


----------



## Luonnotar (Aug 2, 2012)

I think STBXH is home. Why is he home now? I do NOT want to see him.


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

meant to be uplifting, ap.


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

Luonnotar said:


> I think STBXH is home. Why is he home now? I do NOT want to see him.


grrrrr.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

Luonnotar said:


> I think STBXH is home. Why is he home now? I do NOT want to see him.


Whenever my ex was round I would be talking smack about him on TAM and giggling to myself

Tell us something about him that he would be moritified if he knew we knew


----------



## Forever Changed (Sep 18, 2012)

2013 HAS to be a good year. I'm going to ensure that it is. No more looking back at the past, no more why or should have could have. It is what it is and I am not going to spend my life in misery.

I am looking forward and not back. I am going to will wonderful things to happen to me. It's my last day at my mama's today, I am flying home to what was our family home tomorrow and I an NOT going to go to pieces. 

God has a special plan for me this year. As much as a try to deny this, in the back of my mind I know this to be true.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

FS with the save! Good attitude.


----------



## Forever Changed (Sep 18, 2012)

And I KNOW something utterly amazing and wonderful is going to happen to me this year.

I don't know what, when or how. But 2013 holds something that could not see comIng a mile away. 

I know it's not R. But it's something.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Great to see you back, Daniel!! Happy New Year!!


----------



## Forever Changed (Sep 18, 2012)

Same to you Angel!!!! Glad to be back!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

ok kiddies and kittens, time for this old well chewed piece of bachelor to rest his weary eyes and fall under the spell of sleep. where upon the other side i will wake up in a bright new world filled with glimmering tomorrow dotted by sassy lasses from TAM and beyond. thank you for the spoils of NYE and for suffering what i hath written.

good night. and happy new year. xxoo, e.


----------



## Luonnotar (Aug 2, 2012)

Dollystanford said:


> Whenever my ex was round I would be talking smack about him on TAM and giggling to myself
> 
> Tell us something about him that he would be moritified if he knew we knew


I'm not sure there is anything that would mortify him. He thinks the universe revolves around him. And he's very good at reinterpeting the world to make himself come out better than he is.

My son would say that the fact STBXH wears briefs is mortifying. Apparently, in Middle School gym boys must wear boxers to be considered reasonably cool. I just had to buy several pairs of boxers for my poor 13 year old so no one would make fun of him.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

I was just glancing this over again, and I wanted to thank everyone on here for actually making NYE much, much more enjoyable than I expected it to be. :smthumbup:

It shows again how being with people who understand (even if you're only together virtually) is better than being with a bunch of strangers IRL. 

Thanks, O, for starting the thread. Capital idea.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

But I must add, 'mewling thighs' sounds more like something out of a bizarre sci-fi movie than the things fantasies are made of. But that's just me.


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

you need to get out more often, AP. My sideways treacle is gold!


----------



## Luonnotar (Aug 2, 2012)

Hmm. Hadn't really thought that one through. What are mewling thighs?


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

And yes, thank you all for riding shotgun. I will send you the information for where kanye and i are registered.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Still drunk, are we?


----------



## Forever Changed (Sep 18, 2012)

On my way home, on my own to an empty house. I refuse to lose the plot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Forever Changed (Sep 18, 2012)

I CAN survive and go on. I CAN!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Luonnotar (Aug 2, 2012)

Yes you can!


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Forever Sad said:


> I CAN survive and go on. I CAN!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Your life is a blank canvas, Daniel, waiting for you to create something new.


----------



## Forever Changed (Sep 18, 2012)

Thankyou Angel. Wonderful words.

But I am 35, and I have to be ok with the fact that I will never marry again, never love again. That I will die alone. 

This is something I am coming to terms with, gradually. 

It's happening faster than I though, which is great.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

No, no, no. Don't come to terms with that. You don't know that for sure. 

Come to terms with the fact that you can't always know what will happen. Be open to what life has in store. Believing you will never love again, and that you will die alone will make you act in such a way that you will guarantee it will happen.

Life has phases, Dan. You have a lot of years and more phases ahead of you. 

And I don't want to believe that life ends at 35. Jeepers, that means I've been dead for 12 years already! How can that be? DS is only 10.


----------



## Serenity_Prayer (Oct 31, 2012)

I know what you're saying, Forever. I am a few years ahead of you, and expect that I will find love and marry again. But if not, oh well, I'd rather live the rest of my days single than married the way I am now. But don't be so bleak. We aren't alone. We still have kids, siblings, cousins, friends, etc. And 35! I know lots of people who got married for the first time older than that, it's hardly over!!


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

my mum's friend is getting married again and she's 68

honestly, life over at 35? Come on darling, most people aren't remotely interesting until then anyway


----------



## jpr (Dec 14, 2011)

Last weekend, I was present at a commitment ceremony between a 75 year old woman and an 80 year old man. It was just so touching, and so special...this couple just looked so happy.

...your life is never over. 

...well........that's not true.  It will be over, but only once.


----------



## soca70 (Oct 30, 2012)

Forever Sad said:


> Thankyou Angel. Wonderful words.
> 
> But I am 35, and I have to be ok with the fact that I will never marry again, never love again. That I will die alone.
> 
> ...


Jesus FS! I'm 43!


----------



## N8vee (Nov 4, 2012)

My brother in law's grandmother just got re-married last year... she's well over 65. I think more like 70.

Companionship is something that everyone desires at all ages.


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

soca70 said:


> Jesus FS! I'm 43!


Suck it up, old man. It's the glue factory for your kind.


----------



## soca70 (Oct 30, 2012)

Orpheus said:


> Suck it up, old man. It's the glue factory for your kind.


Yes but apparently I can pass for 30s still. We shall soon see!


----------



## Forever Changed (Sep 18, 2012)

What I am finding very disconcerting now is that I've been checking out cute girls and their assets, and I'm not feeling a single thing. And I've been looking. What's the go with that?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HappyKaty (Nov 20, 2012)

Forever Sad said:


> What I am finding very disconcerting now is that I checking out cute girls and their assets, and I'm not feeling a single thing. And I've been looking.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


D -

Perfection will fall into your lap when you least expect it.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Forever Sad said:


> What I am finding very disconcerting now is that I've been checking out cute girls and their assets, and I'm not feeling a single thing. And I've been looking. What's the go with that?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You've still got some depression going on, D. Very normal to feel (or not feel, rather) that way. Even more so if you're actually on certain kinds of anti-depressant meds. 

Give yourself time. If it isn't coming back, talk to your doc.


----------



## soca70 (Oct 30, 2012)

Forever Sad said:


> What I am finding very disconcerting now is that I've been checking out cute girls and their assets, and I'm not feeling a single thing. And I've been looking. What's the go with that?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


FS - I think it's a mind set and a person has to be mentally/physically ready and with this process I've lost all interest also. I was looking at profiles on match.com this week and thinking "attractive", "attracive", etc but actually doing something about it is not even a possibility for me at this point. Just not there at all.


----------



## Forever Changed (Sep 18, 2012)

Yeah man. I look at the girls, my mind thinks 'she's pretty'. 

But a milisecond later I think 'meh'. And sometimes I have to force myself to look.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Forever Changed (Sep 18, 2012)

Indifference. There's that word again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Luonnotar (Aug 2, 2012)

Forever Sad said:


> What I am finding very disconcerting now is that I've been checking out cute girls and their assets, and I'm not feeling a single thing. And I've been looking. What's the go with that?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You're not the only one. I look at any guys and either think "Way too young" or meh...


----------



## striker711 (Nov 8, 2012)

wow same problem.


----------



## firedog1 (Sep 17, 2012)

Update: We are still living in the same house, she in the front part, me in the back. We are trying to stay out of each others way. 
I have found out I have some medical problems and am having surgery on Feb 14th. Great Valentines day huh? She got upset because my oldest Daughter said she was going to take off work to be with me. I told my wife I didn't think she would go. She said, " I'm not a heartless *****". Could have fooled me!
Suddenly She is not my biggest problem for now! 
Odd how things change!


----------



## Luonnotar (Aug 2, 2012)

Hugs firedog1. Hope everything goes well.


----------

